

Ask HN: How do you stand at a standing desk? - WesleyThurner

I know it sounds weird, but I have been using a dresser as a test for a standing desk before making the investment.<p>I seem to really be moving as a stand at my computer.  I lean on one leg or stand really wide.  What does everyone else do? Am I weird?
======
gdubs
Careful if the dresser isn't at an ideal height where your forearms can be
comfortably parallel with the floor. Otherwise, you can end up with neck and
shoulder pain. The fidgeting might be due to the dresser's height forcing you
into an odd posture. Just a guess...

